# phatty recipe



## 7000ft smoker (Nov 25, 2009)

Made a couple of phatties thought I would share.  

bacon Jalapeno green chili and cheddar 

chorizo ploblano and jalapeno with cheddar 

thinking both should be served up with some hash browns eggs.. over easy and sour cream. 

cheers!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey there 7000 ft.  Congrats on your fatties.  I really like the idea of the chorizo ploblano and jalapeno with cheddar version.  Sounds like a winner to me!  Way to go.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks and Sounds Delicious... Great Job...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yea that one deffinatly sounds awesome and ore than yummy too. Now that one will be alittle warm too.


----------

